# Looking for a remote position



## TRENESE1976 (May 8, 2013)

Quintina Lee-CPC
109 Southfield Road Apt 71
Shreveport, LA 71106
(318) 393-6892
Qlee@lsuhsc.edu

Objective: To Become A Team Player in Your Company or Organization.
____________________________________________________

Education: 

09-08-2009-04-02-2010                   American Commercial College 
                                                      	  Shreveport, LA 
                                                    Diploma: Health Information Technology 

   (?Year)                                           Commercial College
                                                            Shreveport, LA 
                                                   Diploma: Medical Office Assistant
_________________________________________________________

Experience: 

04-02-2013- Present			LSUHSC- Family Medicine 
					1501 Kings Hwy
					Shreveport LA
					Hospital Outpatient Coder


11-14-2011-04-01-2013		 LSUHSC
				             1501 Kings Hwy	
				             Shreveport, LA
				            Administrative Coordinator II

04-15-2001-11-11-2011                    Willis Knighton Health System
                                                           Shreveport, LA 
                                                            Medical Office Assistant

07-01-2004-07-01-2005                   Nursing Care Nursing Home
                                                            Shreveport LA 
                                                            Ward Clerk

09-15-1999-01-12-2001                    LSUHSC: Family Practice Clinic
                                                           Shreveport, LA 
                                                           Student Worker
_________________________________________________________

Business Skills and Medical Skills:

Microsoft Office Specialist                                Medical Vocabulary
Keyboard: 50wpm                                            Verification of Insurance
Ten Key                                                             Precertification of patients
Filing                                                                 Medical Billing
Telephone Etiquette                                         Handle collection of copayment
Registrar patients                                             Post Insurance payments
Schedule patients                                              Post patient Charges
Handle Medical Records			  Verification of insurance payments
Medical Coding (CPT, ICD-9)		  	 Scan records
Advanced Coding
Advanced Health Dental Claims
_________________________________________________________

References

Available upon request


----------



## ngeorge05 (May 8, 2013)

*Copy this link*

A company called CodingIQ is hiring for certified remote coders,

http://www.codingiq.com/coders.html


----------



## TRENESE1976 (May 10, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you


----------

